# Hops by the gram



## xpostmanx (28/9/16)

Hello All,

Other than cheekypeak, do you know of anyone selling hops by the gram?

I'm chasing some equinox/ekuanot/hbc 366 for a 4 Pines Indian Summer Clone and can only seem to get them in 100gram+ packets, when I need about an 8th of this.

Alternatively, a good substitute to go with the Citra & Amarillo?

Cheers.


----------



## mstrelan (28/9/16)

Hoppy Days does 50g packs if that helps. http://www.hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product/equinox-hop-pellets-t-90/


----------



## Matplat (28/9/16)

Having a surplus isn't a bad thing... you will end up using them.


----------



## Mardoo (28/9/16)

90% sure Brewman does hops by the gram, and their service is at the top of the list for, uh, goodness. They also have a Brewbuilder you can put your recipes into and the amounts can go straight in to the ordering system.


----------



## SBOB (28/9/16)

Mardoo said:


> 90% sure Brewman does hops by the gram, and their service is at the top of the list for, uh, goodness. They also have a Brewbuilder you can put your recipes into and the amounts can go straight in to the ordering system.


he most certainly does do $/gram pricing.


----------



## xpostmanx (28/9/16)

Mardoo said:


> 90% sure Brewman does hops by the gram, and their service is at the top of the list for, uh, goodness. They also have a Brewbuilder you can put your recipes into and the amounts can go straight in to the ordering system.


Thanks, checked him out, unfortunately no equinox listed but have shot an email through. Same with Cheekypeak.


----------



## damoninja (28/9/16)

Surplus is always welcome in my freezer, I buy the things in 300-500g lots these days and vac seal em back up and back in the freezer.

I generally buy with a pipeline in mind considering what I'm going to use the remainder of hops for...


----------



## Spiesy (28/9/16)

100g of hops is still a small amount, mate. If you're going to pay to ship some hops to you, might as well make it somewhat worthwhile.


----------



## jibba02 (28/9/16)

It's only $10?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (28/9/16)

$5.50 for 50 grams from Hoppy Days


----------

